# Ideal Filtration on a 125g?



## tycoonbob (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi everyone.

I've had my 125g running for about 2 years now, only using a FX5. Media-wise, all 3 baskets have biomax and I rinse out the sponges every 3 months, or so. Water parameters are great, but my water is not as clear as I'd like. I've been thinking about adding additional filtration to my tank, in the form of a Magnum 350 and using only the Micron cartridge, for water polishing. I've also considered setting the magnum 350 on a timer and only running 8-12 hours a day, depending on how well that clears up my tank. My thinking is this would decrease my maintenance.

Now my FX5 is using the default output, so I feel I have dead spots in my tank. I've thought about a spray bar for my FX5, but figured the Magnum 350 could output in this dead spot, preventing the need for a spray bar. The Magnum 350 wouldn't cost me anything (free), so probably something I'm going to do. I'm looking for opinions if this will help me clear up my water.

I also have the opportunity to pick up a used Rena Xp3 (~6 months use) for around $35-40, and I could put additional media in there for chemical filtration? I'm not really sure what media is used for chemical filtration is, other than carbon (I think), but I figured the FX5 is taking care of all of my Biological filtration needs.

Would all 3 of these filters be overkill, or would I see benefits of doing this?

The tank currently has about 35-40 fish, with the approximate list being:
x3 Placidochromis electra "Deepwater hap"
x2 Aulonocara maulana "Bi-Color 500"
x2 Aulonocara stuartgranti "Ngara Flametail"
x2 Aulonocara baenschi "Benga"
x2 Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan"
x2 Protomelas sp. "Tangerine Tiger"
x2 Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (Undu Reef) "Lemon Jake"
x4 Placidochromis sp. ''Phenochilus Tanzania''
x3 Lethrinops albus "Kande Island"
x1 Pundamilia Nyererei "Juma Island" (Wild Caught)
x2 Copadichromis trewavasae likoma ''Ivory Head Mloto''
x2 Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" (Liuli)
x2 Dimidiochromis compressiceps
x3 Paralabidochromis chromogynos
x3 Pundamilia sp. "Red Flank" Nansio Island
x2 Yo-Yo Loach
x2 Zebra Loach
x1 Common Pleco

I've had a few juvies die/get killed, and I'm not sure which they were. The tank is planned to be an all male peacock/hap tank, and will level out around 25-30 total fish. Fish are currently around 2.5-3.5".

Thanks!


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

No such thing as overkill.

I believe the FX5 should keep that tank clean though. It might help to add a powerhead or add an air feature. Air bubbles moves a lot of water around and helps remove dead spots.

If you want to add a HOB, pick up a used AC110. And all will be well.

But hey if you have the dough and want to run all 3 canisters, go for it :thumb:


----------



## tycoonbob (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm sure if I used a different combination of media in my FX5 it would look different, but that would require more frequent cleanings. I'm not opposed to multiple cans because I like having a backup if one fails. The Magnum 350 is free, and I should be getting it in a week or so, and to make sure that running the Micron filter in that will help clear up my water.

Here is a rough picture I took last night, but note that the picture looks worse than it really is. I have black sand, a black back, and not enough lights on the tank and the lights will be addressed next.


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

I just can't see having sufficient water flow from a single output in a 125. If I were you I'd grab the X3 in a heartbeat. That's a great deal. I'm running 3 cannisters on my 125 and 150 in addition to a powerhead in the 150. All XP3s except for a lone XP1. With weekly water changes my water looks great. And you have access to a free Magnum, too? What's the hesitation? I wouldn't worry about carbon. Just go with more filter pads and a microfiltration pad. Just be sure to monitor for decreased water flow as micro pads will clog.

Letting dirty water sit with no circulation for 12+ hours a day just seems like a bad idea. Not something I would try. I personally don't find cleaning filters that big of a job. Take it to the bathtub and rinse all the pads out under the faucet. I don't worry about saving the good bacteria since I have two other filters still running with plenty of bacteria. Takes maybe 5 minutes? I do set my bio stars and rings aside. No tap water for them.

Bottom line, it wouldn't be overkill.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Definitely not overkill. I run a sump with a mag 9.5 as well as a FX5 on my 125 and a 1200gph wavemaker to keep detritus in the water column until its picked up. I think another issue which will likely get compounded is your unwillingness to do proper tank maintenance. A couple months is too long to leave a filter go. Your flow has to be significantly reduced from everything in the filter and I'll bet your nitrates are always high doing that. The best thing to keep nitrates down is getting the detritus out before it breaks down. Add the second and even a third, and find a maintenance schedule that you can deal with. Not trying to sound harsh but just my two cents. And make the spray bar, very much worth the minimal effort/cost, night and day difference.


----------



## tycoonbob (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, they are much appreciated.

Regarding my filter maintenance schedule, I only clean my FX5 when it needs it. Like I said in my original post, I only have Biomax in there with the sponges in the trays, so no filter pads to get clogged up. If I need to clean it every months, I would, but from my experiences with it over the past two years, every 2-4 months is fine. I check my water params 24 hours after a water change, and on average NH3/NH4+ is 0PPM, NO2 is 0PPM, and NO3 is between 20-40PPM. Ph is always around 8.1, as well. I'm happy with my water conditions, it's just that I have a lot of visible particles in my water because I don't use any polishing pads. The sponges in my FX5 provide some mechanical filtration, but the Biomax is all biological. I know a lot of FX5 owners, and as long as they aren't using filter pads, they also don't performance maintenance but every 3-4 months.

Yes, the Magnum 350 is free, and yes that will for sure be added to my tank in the next week or so. I am not planning to run carbon in there, or anything other than the micron filter. Running the filter a limited amount of time per day was a thought to decrease filter maintenance, since the 350 would only be used for water polishing (and I can't imagine needing water polishing 24/7). If I run it 24/7 and it needs cleaning every other week, fine. I have no problem with that. I do 30% water changes weekly on my 125, and 35% water changes on my 55g weekly (demasoni only tank) which has 2x AC70s that get maintenance bi-weekly.

The Rena was a thought, and something I figure would be helpful. I know more filters are definitely better, but if I won't see or notice a difference in my water params (which I believe are already ideal) nor see a visual difference in my water conditions, should I even bother? Should I just consider a strong powerhead instead, or in addition to everything else?

I've also considered a diatom filter, which I wouldn't run 24/7. It would require more maintenance, but water would probably be so smooth the fish would look like they were floating on air.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd say your maintenance is fine. I clean my FX5 every 12 months with no issues. I know breeders that do the same that are well respected in this hobby.

I run a single FX5 on my 90 gallon 4ft tank, and a single FX5 with an AC110 on my 180 and both are crystal clear. I don't view the FX5 as havng one output. I view it as having two, because you can have the water going in two different directions. I have my in and outs at extreme ends of the tank, and have one output going towards the front and the other shooting down the rear. I think if you don't want to add the filters, something else to circulate water will help.

If you add more filtration, you will notice less particles in your water for sure. But as you said, the primary reason you will be doing it for is cosmetics only, your quality probably won't change.

In my first reply I didn't pay attention to the "free and 30-40.00" part. I would pick those 2 filters up just for spares to have lying around at those prices.

Your food or feeding regiment could cause more particulate also. You might consider that..


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

By the way, I never run filter pads or floss in my FX5's. I run the sponge on the outside, pot scrubbers on the inside top 2 or 3 trays and biomax in the bottom tray.


----------



## tycoonbob (Feb 19, 2012)

Pot scrubbers, hmm never heard of that before. May give that a try sometime.

Yes, I am completely aware that adding additional filters will purely be for cosmetic purposes, and I'm fine with that. I am going to add the Magnum 350 for sure, with the hope of it clearing up my water. I'm still up in the air about the Xp3 though, as I may be buying a new pistol this weekend instead.

Food wise, I feed NLS every night around 9PM. Enough that it's eaten in ~3 minutes, and the same goes for my 55g Demasoni tank. I know NLS can be messy, and I'm sure that is attributing to my water clarity issue, and I've thought about switching to Ken's Fish Food.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You may need to adjust the pellet size of the food to reduce the amount of debris. Too large a pellet forces the fish to chew it up and small pieces are expelled and possibly not picked up by the other fish.


----------



## tycoonbob (Feb 19, 2012)

@Deeda, good tip. I feed the 1mm pellet and my fish are all at least 2.5" currently, with most being over 3".


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

tycoonbob said:


> Pot scrubbers, hmm never heard of that before. May give that a try sometime.
> 
> Food wise, I feed NLS every night around 9PM. Enough that it's eaten in ~3 minutes, and the same goes for my 55g Demasoni tank. I know NLS can be messy, and I'm sure that is attributing to my water clarity issue, and I've thought about switching to Ken's Fish Food.


This is the type commonly used in canisters... get them from the dollar store for cheap...http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/x/colorful ... 346495.jpg

I would say NLS is not your issue then. I feed NLS also. good stuff. You could be feeding too much though. I never use the 3 minute thing, I've always considered that a myth... like the inch per gallon nonsense. I probably feed 9 tanks in about 1 or 2 minutes. I try to feed without much making it to the substrate. And feed once per day, 6 days a week.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

After running a DIY spraybar on my FX5 for the last couple of years, I wouldn't run a canister again without one. They are a god send for moving detritus off the substrate and keeping the water constantly moving. There's no need to vacuum at all anymore.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

If you're only going to use the micron filter on the Magnum 350, I strongly recommend covering it with the coarser sponge.


----------



## tycoonbob (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone. My Magnum 350 gets delivered today, and I will be hooking it up today.

Over the weekend, I made a simple discovery which I should have looked at weeks ago. I have lots of detritus in my tank from those deadspots, which I noticed after hooking up my old MaxiJet 1200 (it overheats and shuts off after a few minutes, which is why I haven't been using it). Now I'm wondering if I should buy a new Powerhead or two, and add to my tank along with the 350 (and my existing FX5). I'm thinking more and more about building a spraybar for my FX5 too...

@Iggy Newcastle, is your avatar of a White Knight Ahli? I added 3 of those to my tank over the weekend.


----------



## Bikeman48088 (Nov 13, 2013)

GTZ said:


> After running a DIY spraybar on my FX5 for the last couple of years, I wouldn't run a canister again without one. They are a god send for moving detritus off the substrate and keeping the water constantly moving. There's no need to vacuum at all anymore.


I was using a Cascade 1500 by itself in a 110 gallon tank and had to vacuum quite often, even though I only had 8 juvenile cichlids a pleco and an algae eater in the tank. 
I saw a video somewhere that a DIYer had taken a Maxi-Jet 1200, attached a cutoff water bottle stuffed with poly-Fil to it and used it as a clarifier, so I tried it. Water is clear and no more need to vacuum. That pump, even in powerhead mode, can move some serious water. 
It looks like ****, but that's a project for another time.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

tycoonbob said:


> Thanks everyone. My Magnum 350 gets delivered today, and I will be hooking it up today.
> 
> Over the weekend, I made a simple discovery which I should have looked at weeks ago. I have lots of detritus in my tank from those deadspots, which I noticed after hooking up my old MaxiJet 1200 (it overheats and shuts off after a few minutes, which is why I haven't been using it). Now I'm wondering if I should buy a new Powerhead or two, and add to my tank along with the 350 (and my existing FX5). I'm thinking more and more about building a spraybar for my FX5 too...
> 
> @Iggy Newcastle, is your avatar of a White Knight Ahli? I added 3 of those to my tank over the weekend.


Negative. Metriaclima Estherae. More pics of him and others here- http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?nomobile=1&f=9&t=289985


----------



## tycoonbob (Feb 19, 2012)

Bikeman48088 said:


> GTZ said:
> 
> 
> > After running a DIY spraybar on my FX5 for the last couple of years, I wouldn't run a canister again without one. They are a god send for moving detritus off the substrate and keeping the water constantly moving. There's no need to vacuum at all anymore.
> ...


Now that's a great idea, haha. Shame my maxi-Jet 1200 is getting tossed, but I'm thinking about getting a Hydor Evolution 1400. I've also been thinking about making a spraybar for my FX5, but I'm concerned about the loss of flow by doing this.

Got my Magnum 350 yesterday in the mail, but one of the quick disconnects are leaking. So frustrating, but I'm heading to Lowe's this evening to pick up some fittings and will just making my own disconnect. Those disconnects that come with the Magnum feel so weak anyway, it makes me nervous.


----------

